# Will Disc Brake upgrade depreciate Original value of 66 GTO?



## Wahoo (Sep 15, 2010)

Hey Guys, 

I am restoring a 66 GTO, 389 3x2, 4spd PHS documented and was wondering if switching out the front drum brakes to Disc would decrease the value?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I would think not, as long as you saved all the original master cyl, spindles, drums and brakes so if a purist wanted it original, you/he can convert it back.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

Not as much as crashing because you couldn't stop in time- upgrade the brakes and keep old parts just in case


----------



## nedorama (Sep 13, 2010)

ha! beat me to it.

Save the old parts and if someone wants it bone stock, there you go.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree keep the original stuff...good for resale!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I agree with all who agreed.


----------



## nedorama (Sep 13, 2010)

disc brakes were one of the first things I did to my LeMans, and made a huge difference -- it also meant my wife was OK with the kids in the car! Not so much worried out my driving, but out here in LA, it's all the other nutjobs.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

My blue 67 had 4 wheel power DRUMS. They worked fine. I can't wait to feel the difference 4 wheel DISCS with hydroboost makes........I'll prolly end up out on the hood!arty:


----------



## Wahoo (Sep 15, 2010)

Thank you guys for the feed back! I have read online that the Rally's wont work with Disc Brakes (14" rims). Have any of you guys had that problem? I guess I could look for some 15" Rally's. Also, is there a kit that is better than the rest?


----------



## nedorama (Sep 13, 2010)

I had 14x6 steels and upgraded to the 15x7 Rally II's that came in the trunk with my car. Combined with Diamondback redline radials, it's a sweet look and the handling difference is dramatic.

I went with the Stainless Steel Brakes Force 10 kit and am happy; it took some tweaking to get it to work, but I think that's partially due to going to the wrong guy first. That was also 4 years ago so I would imagine the kit is bolt-on easy now.


----------



## 58mark (Sep 28, 2010)

I found this post very informative, and it's made me think twice about going through the trouble and expense of switching over to disc brakes.

http://www.gtoforum.com/79203-post11.html


----------



## Old Goat 67 (Feb 2, 2009)

That's bogus. Ever try stopping a drum car after some high water?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

A couple years ago I upgraded my 67 to 4 wheel power disc brakes, When I restored the 66 I rebuilt the original power drum brakes.

I don't drive the cars in wet weather, but in dry conditions the 66 stops as good as the 67,


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I've got original drums on both my GTO's. Around town, and in normal driving situations, they work just fine. At extreme high speeds, when slowing down fast is mandatory, the drums are inferior to the disc brakes. I have found this out through experience.


----------



## Jeff's Classics (Feb 24, 2010)

geeteeohguy said:


> I've got original drums on both my GTO's. Around town, and in normal driving situations, they work just fine. At extreme high speeds, when slowing down fast is mandatory, the drums are inferior to the disc brakes. I have found this out through experience.


:agree
Me too, same experience with my GTO and my Javelin. Already converted the Javelin (OEM parts), doing the GTO next week (Baer SS4).
Jeff


----------



## 6strngs (Jun 24, 2010)

Wahoo said:


> Thank you guys for the feed back! I have read online that the Rally's wont work with Disc Brakes (14" rims). Have any of you guys had that problem? I guess I could look for some 15" Rally's. Also, is there a kit that is better than the rest?


I used a summit racing brand conversion kit with 11" cross drilled rotors on the front of my 69 lemans which originally had 4 wheel power drum brakes. I got the kit to fit with my 14x6 rally II's. I did have to trim a bit of one of the caliper brackets in order to make them fit. But they do fit, barely.

Difference in stopping ability was night and day, though I believe that was partly because I had a lot of air in the brake lines prior to the conversion.


----------

